# My poor guppy.



## Dark Lenne (Jan 23, 2005)

I have my favorite guppy, and he is just sat at the bottom of the tank doing nothing. I understand he may be dieing. I wonder is there anything I can do to save him? Please reply quickly, as I do not want him to die....

Thank you in advance.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, first thing to try is to change/improve the water. Remove about 25%, add a dechlorinator to fresh water, and add it gradually over an hour's time. If you have a heater, raise the temp by a degree or two. You can change another 25% of the water twelve hours later.

Then tell us if it has any obvious signs of illness. - Any white dots like grains of salt on it? Any patches of fungus (furry, moldy looking stuff)? Is it's gills moving fast? Anybody else in the tank having a problem? The water change and temp change will help, hopefully. Don't add medicine unless you know what symptoms there are, and if it has a disease or not.


----------



## Dark Lenne (Jan 23, 2005)

I was going to add this anyway but you have asked so. I think one of my Neons MAY have NEON TETRA DESEASE. I have had a Neon, 2 guppies and 2 glass catfish die recently. Both the guppies seemed to experience a complete lack of energy. My neon is not schooling with the other 8, and has like an eggsack bleow its tail. I understand this could be one of the symptoms of NTD but another is that it should of gone pale. It has not and its colours are as vibrant as ever. Its all so strange. I give the tank a 30% change every sunday so I dont think this could be a problem. Im confused. 

I understand that if it is NTD there is no cure and the tank cannot be rid of it. What should I do if it is? 

Again, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

One of my guppys had it he just died afew hours later nothing you can do really


----------



## Dark Lenne (Jan 23, 2005)

The guppy died this morning. A real shame. What should I do about the possible Neon Tetra Desease in the tank?

Thanks in advance...


----------

